# Offered a job in Grande Prairie, Ab - what is it like to live there



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been offered an opportunity to work within the city of Grande Prairie, Alberta. The job it's self has many good aspect for me and my future career.

My main question is for information from those who live in GP or have been there at some point in the last few years to give me some advise on what it is like to live there. I hear good and bad things about the place - I guess you get this in most cities/towns around the world.

The article that gave me a little cause for concern was that GP was ranked as 7th most dangerous city in Canada. Now I have a really young family and I would hate to put them in harms way if I can help it. Is these true about GP as it appears from an outsiders perspective a really nice place to live with good facilities and shops etc. 

Can anyone please thread some light on this as this will help me on my decision to take the Job.

Just to note I do not live in Canada at present as I currently live in the UK.

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site,
Some city in Canada whether small, medium or large has to ranked 7th most dangerous in any ranking survey but crime statistics can be very misleading. If you choose a good place to live and avoid those not too crime-ridden areas then you'll be just fine. I have lived in the Toronto environs for 47 years and have never experienced any criminal activity. I live in a nice (I think so anyway) house in a pleasant quiet neighbourhood surrounded by great neighbours/friends and absolutely no evidence of chav behaviour, albeit there are many teenagers around.
The job sounds good and, as you say, for future prospects is attractive so i recommend you go for it. i have been to GP and would have no hesitation in moving there if I was in my younger years.
Hopefully someone living there will write to give their perspective on the town.
Whatever your decision I wish you MUCH GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Travelingfool (Sep 1, 2013)

I lived many years in Grande Prairie. I have nothing bad to say about it except that winters are cold and I have had enough of cold winters. There are indeed lots of good jobs there if you are qualified and lucky enough to get them. Rents and property prices are high. A lot of alcohol and recreational drug use among the teen and young adult population may be the cause of the high reported crime rate but staying away from that lifestyle will drastically reduce your exposure to the criminal element.

Most of the good jobs are long hours so life revolves around work to a large extent. If that makes you happy the Grande Prairie is for you.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I have no axe to grind one way or another but here is a link to Huffington Post that attempts to explain the high crime rate. Apparently it has to do with the number of drunk driving offences.
Grande Prairie Named One Of Canada's Most Dangerous Cities, Officials Disagree


----------



## regrets (Apr 12, 2015)

*G.P hellhole*

I have lived in G.P for 16 years now and am from the U.K
Its a hellhole compared to most of U.K I am saving to get my family out of here and Back to U.K
The police do a great job but cant be everywhere at once, there are drugs everywhere and random violent attacks now on strangers.
I know this post is old but please anyone considering this place from the U.K think again its just not worth the hassle and stress, even the best areas are affected, its got really bad over last seven years.Still sliding downward.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

So did you move to GP after all?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Also check out the local newspaper online, daily herald tribune to see what goes on.


----------

